# Removal Suprapubic Indwelling Catheter



## jvargocpc (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking for help coding the permanent removal of a suprapubic indwelling bladder catheter. 

I can find the code for insertion of this type of catheter, but nothing on the removal. Would my only option be the 53899 for Unlisted procedure, urinary system?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 19, 2011)

Are you doing this in the office with a visit?  It would be included in the E/M.


----------



## jvargocpc (Jan 20, 2011)

This was done in the OR.


----------

